# [alsa] snd_intel8x0 probleme de son

## y0ug

Voilà je me décide a posté car sa fait un bout de temps que j'essaie de résoudre se problème en vain.

Je possède un laptop Asus A6BG16E. Et je n'ai eu qu'une seul fois du son c' etait sous une très veille version de ubuntu genre avec un kernel 2.6.8 je crois. Mais je me rappelle plus si je passer par alsa ou oss.

Le modules que j'utilise et le snd_intel8x0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> laptop ~ # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

il est bien chargé et tout je peut régler le son mais rien ne sort du laptop si je mais tous a fond et que je branche des écouteurs la j'ai un son tout s'atturée et faible qui sort. Mais ces tous et des que je baisse un peu le master plus rien.

Donc j'espère que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré se genre de problème car j'ai rien trouver se rapprochant trop de mon cas.

Voilà un petit lspci -v:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
> 
>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1893
> ...

 

PS: La j'utilise la version de alsa-driver mais j'ai testé aussi celui du kernel se qui ne change rien au problème.

Merci

----------

## RaX

J'ai moi aussi un problème avec ce pilote, mais dans mon cas, c'est avec une carte mère ASRock K7S41GX, il est impossible de réglé le son sur le canal Master. mais le son sort correctement je pense donc que le problème vient du pilote mais je n'ai pas de solution. Faudrait que Alsa bugfix notre petit snd_intel8x0  :Smile: 

----------

## y0ug

oui j'ai l'impression qu'il déconne sur certain matos je sais qu'une fois j'avais regardé dans les options du modules mais j'avais pas trouver mon bonheur

----------

## loopx

J'ai ce matos et je n'ai aucun problème ...

Dans le support audio du kernel, tu dois cocher en DUR (pas en module) ta carte son (intel ac97 dans la partie PCI) et activer quasiment tout sous ALSA (et ne RIEN cocher sous le menu OSS)... Je n'ai aucun problème avec, très bon matos  :Wink: 

Essaye ca, tu verra bien   :Cool: 

Note, ne pas emerger les alsa-drivers bien sur vu que tu utilise ceux du kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## y0ug

Oué bin j'avais déjà testé. Tout en dur dans le kernel mais tjs le même problème. Pas de son et la sortie écouteur saturé quand c'est à fonds et si baissé un peux plus rien du tout.

 :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

étrange ... t'as essayé avec un autre kernel ?

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu mis tous les volumes (PCM, master, ...) à moins de 100% (70-90) ?

----------

## y0ug

Oué j'ai testé plusieurs kernel du genre à partir 2.6.14 mais même avec plein de live cd d'autre distribe le même probleme tous le son detecté niquel mais juste rien qui sert des enceinte ou juste avec les écouteur en satturé si je m'ai le master et pcm a 100% et genre a 70% les 2 bin la plus rien.

La seul foi ou j'ai eu le son c'était il y a 2 ans sur une ubuntu mais je me souvient plus la version. Et j'avais galleré a fond déjà mais je sais plus si c'était alsa ou oss qui gérait le son.

Et le plus étrange ces que sur des gens avec le même portable sa marche niquel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AsusA6BG16E-RWDL . Alors que moi sa marche que sur windows.

----------

## y0ug

Bon j'ai regardé un peux les options du modules 

Trouver dans: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   Module snd-intel8x0
> 
>   -------------------
> ...

 

J'ai donc essayé buggy_semaphore

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # modprobe -r snd_intel8x0
> 
> # modprobe snd_intel8x0 buggy_semaphore=1
> ...

 

Mais sa n'as rien changé au problème.

----------

## xaviermiller

est-ce que tu as compilé en dur ou en module ? Si c'est en dur, modprobe et ses options ne fonctionneront pas...

----------

## y0ug

Oué j'avais recompilé le kernel avec tous alsa en modules.

----------

## xaviermiller

et tu as rebooté ?

----------

## y0ug

bien sur! mdr

Le dmesg renvoie que le modules ces bien chargé tous sa mais c'est tout pas de message d'erreur ou quoi que soit qui pourrait m'indiquer quelque chose où chercher.

----------

